# ATT:Artists and designers, I will pay you if you design my custom 7.



## El Caco (Sep 24, 2008)

Perhaps putting this in the sevenstring guitars section may get more exposure but the coin come up heads so it's in here.

I love the Xiphos shape but it is not available in specs that are appealing to me so I want to have a custom X built for me.

Then you have this







That body shape with a matching inline headstock would the epitome of perfection but 

I would not feel right about stealing someone's design
No luthier I would use would consider doing it anyway
I'm not willing to spend $7000+ to get the builder of that guitar to build me one
I imagine Daniel would be pissed if someone else had his shape (If that design is yours Daniel you have first option for my money, I would be happy to pay the owner of that design to let me build the same shape body)
A one of custom shape would rule
There is enough talent here to design me something even better


So here's the deal, if someone comes up with a design that I decide I want to go with I will negotiate a price with them to use that design, if I really like the design I may even request to purchase ownership of the design in an effort to not have anyone else build the same guitar.

Thanks in advance


----------



## yevetz (Sep 25, 2008)

This is your custom ! Now pay me a 3$ coz I need to buy cigarets


----------



## daybean (Sep 25, 2008)

yevetz said:


> This is your custom ! Now pay me a 3$ coz I need to buy cigarets



where did you go to art school?


----------



## yevetz (Sep 25, 2008)

daybean said:


> where did you go to art school?



Local art shool i'ts a neo-imppresive-barrocco-surreal-roccoco style


----------



## daybean (Sep 25, 2008)

ill do something for you, dont know if your just looking for something like the design or what...yeah i guess you are.


----------



## El Caco (Sep 25, 2008)

I only give you $3 if I decide to build it but you can have + rep and if you want a cigarette come over my place my wife has a pack of tobacco


----------



## yevetz (Sep 25, 2008)

s7eve said:


> I only give you $3 if I decide to build it



 Damn


----------



## El Caco (Sep 26, 2008)

Don't worry about this, I've decided to have a go at it myself.

I have a few ideas, this is my first draft





I thought it was cool last night now I'm not so sure back to the drawing board.


----------



## Andrew_B (Dec 26, 2008)

did this ever go anywhere? lol

im bored and looking for more crap to design


----------



## El Caco (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah it's all good, I'm going with Vova's design 

Or not. 

I actually do have a design and I am just trying to decide some final specs before I put the order in. I don't really want to say too much more at this point except that if the guitar in my first post, a Blackmachine, a CST, a Xiphos and an Ibanez S had a gang bang my design would be their child.


----------



## Andrew_B (Dec 26, 2008)

LOL

sounds good to me 

*continues search for things to design*


----------



## budda (Dec 26, 2008)

and now you wont post pics?

here i was going to suggest that you tell all your desires to Darren as the man is a master.


----------



## El Caco (Dec 26, 2008)

Randy gave me a hand with an autocad but the subtle difference between his and mine have led me to stick with a drawing, the drawing doesn't show all the details as it's only 2D but I don't want to post it yet because those that have seen it have thought it is an awesome design and I don't want someone building it before me.


----------



## BASSMAN (Nov 16, 2011)

HI I would do it for free just for the fun i love art and Iv done like 10 guitars for people, so just get back to me and i will sen you what you need thx .Bassman


----------



## AySay (Nov 16, 2011)

This is from 2008. Two Thousand and Eight. Besides, this guy will probably not be coming back to SS.org anytime soon...


----------

